# Do you hate family get togethers?



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)

When you are forced to sit through it, while everybody interrogates you with billion of questions about your life? And you are like :um


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm never invited and my extended family are overseas.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup. I always try and get out of them though, if I can.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Haven't been to one in years (on my side, anyway) because I've never liked the majority of my family. I'm having to get together a lot with my wife's side though... It's not something I particularly like doing, but they're all really nice, understanding, kind-hearted people so I can't complain too much.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I always try to find an excuse to get out of family get togethers.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

hate em with a passion!


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't really care. I don't have a sh*tty family overall, so i'm actually pretty ok with it, I guess, but I don't have close ties to most of them.


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been trying to avoid them for the past year and a half.
It's the same questions every time, "How's school?", "What are your plans for the future?", "So, how's it going with the ladies?"

When you reach a certain age, you realize the cake isn't worth it.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, family get togethers always produce some awkward moments...


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes, I can't stand them. But if there's alcohol, that's a different story.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

They get really awkward and uncomfortable but I do like to see my mom's side of the family every now and then. I just hate it when they always ask me about school and yada yada yada. :blah


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't hate them... but I don't exactly enjoy them either.


There's some real loud, overbearing personality types in my family, it sure can be overwhelming at times. Especially once the alcohol kicks in and everyone starts talking out the sides of their necks.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

My family is cool so I'm conflicted. On one hand they make me sooo uncomfortable and they always have. On the other hand, they make for a great time. I sort of believe they helped me get SAD haha but they always tried to be nice and supportive it's just pretty much everyone helped me get SAD, I guess. Maybe it's just that I cared about them and what they thinked so much that even the tiniest hint of disapproval made me want to run away.

It feels good to see everyone and have a good time but I'm always so uncomfortable and anxious that I fear going. Hopefully, I won't be anxious one day and I'll enjoy the meetings as much as I should.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hate nearly all social gatherings, including family ones.


----------



## Jklivin (Aug 15, 2012)

My family repulses me..


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

Woo hoo! I'm the only one that said no. Well, I love my family. Specially my little cousins, but I don't like my girl cousin. She is so mean to me in school. Won't even say hi to me


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate and despise family get-togethers with a fiery passion.

I hate the questions about my life. I have no answers. No, I didn't make friends at college. No, I don't have a job. No, I don't take a lot of classes. No, I don't have any idea what career I want. No, I don't have a boyfriend yet. No, I haven't been writing lately. No, I don't have any hobbies. "What do you do all day?" *thinks about my chronic internet use* - "Um...:um" <-- Look like an effing idiot.

Thank the gods I'm not forced to go anymore. I guess I just hit that age where all of a sudden I can't be forced into things. And also, they finally see that my _shyness_ ain't going nowhere. It's here to stay, and hence, I will stay in my bedroom and tiptoe to the bathroom so visitors can't hear me.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Yes. Haven't been to one since I was a kid but I could imagine how one would be nowadays.

"We just got married!"
"Were expecting!"
"I graduated!"
"I got in College!"
"I got a promotion!"

Me: "I got my Masters degree on Sushi Academy for Nintendo DS" :um


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Hate 'em. Always have. Everybody brags about how great their lives are going and me...well, I don't. :blank


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I've had some bad experiences with both of my cousins in the past but I believe they have matured a lot now. Haven't had a problem with them ever since. The only two people that I have a problem with is my brother and my sister. They are so alike in personality.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Yeah, they are basically strangers so I barely talk :cry. Ones I see most is only once every few months but I still act really weird :/

Whenever family comes over to my house usually I try hide the whole time though.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

i wish i had a viable choice, but they tempt me with food, and when i go to eat they bombard me with questions about spending money and other stuff like relationship statuses and why my car is still broken...every night.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Hell no, I really enjoy them. My family is great, they're the only people I feel truly at home with. Usually I can't wait for the Christmas days and for our annual family weekend in the spring. I think I'm very lucky that really all of my family members are such nice and pleasant people.


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh yes, luckily I only see my extended family once every few years because of distance but that doesn't make it any less agonising when I do have to talk to them.


----------



## socialdrugs (Jan 26, 2012)

My extended family is very close and we all get along well together. I do hate it though when people ask me what I'm doing or where I've been recently. I'm pretty much a loser compared to my cousins, probably the better person but it terms of contributing to society I'm an outcast, and I can feel people mentally comparing us.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes, its quite annoying.


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

yeah, they aren't very fun


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Yes, really hate them. We used to go to these reunion-type functions every 4th of July, and I never liked going. It's the whole atmosphere of it; it's bright, sunny, hot and humid. I'm surrounded by (might-as-well-be) strangers who want to talk to me. I'm expected to socialize. Everything about it sounds bad to me. Luckily we don't go to these things anymore.


----------

